# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Утопил Nokia N90

## Gitarist

Помогите пожалуйста!!!
Утопил в озере смартфон Nokia N90, в воде был секунд 10, достал с воды, вытащил батарею.. просушил на солнце.. попытался включить.. экран померцал и все, больше не включается.. при нажатии на питание только вспышка загорается от камеры.
Разбирал.... местами есть окислившиеся контакты..
Как и чем почистить плату и контакты... и будет ли он работать? :(

----------


## Vishenka

я бы посоветовала отдать в сервисный центр. с моим телефоном случалось похожее(только он был утоплен в соке, и находился в этой жидкости минуты 3). после этого он глючил по полной программе и спасти собственноручно не удалось. в сервисном центре почистили, но хватило не надолго...

----------


## EweX

В сервис центр отвези, чтобы там починили

----------


## Lisapedko

купи новый.

----------


## Vishenka

> купи новый.


На сой взгляд самый перспексивный вариант_)

----------


## ELIHTAR

Мне в СЦ так восстанавливали телефон

----------

